# please give feedback on my first website



## Chetan1991 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi everybody. Just launched my first website:
www.windowsoftguide.com
Ive posted articles on the top software in every category (e.g. browsers, video players etc.).
Not a lot of articles atm, but i'm adding them regularly.
Please visit the site. Feedback is appreciated.


----------



## coolpcguy (Feb 18, 2012)

No content == zero rating.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 18, 2012)

Not a lot of articles? It's empty right now


----------



## buddyram (Feb 18, 2012)

First of all its pretty ok.

the background theme is too dark which hinders good readability, look into it.  

you can try for better layout designing, now it resembles the blog.

*Tiny Bug:* Facebook share is not poping out a new window!



Chetan1991 said:


> Not a lot of articles atm, but i'm adding them regularly.





thetechfreak said:


> Not a lot of articles? It's empty right now


OP has mentioned he doesn't have much articles!


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 18, 2012)

you need to do good work on Design,  now it looks like 90's website, you don't need to design yourself get templates for immediate start, many free templates are available, 

next thing is content, add as much as possible

I also see you have not added proper Meta data, which is  needed to get in search results of search engines.


----------



## nithinks (Feb 20, 2012)

Design : 3/10
Logo : 2.5/10
Readability : zero
content : not really anything present right now
social networks : not present .

Work dude .. fill in some contents .. All the best !


----------



## Chetan1991 (Feb 21, 2012)

No one likes light text on dark background?? Can you please be a bit more specific about the design deficiencies??


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 21, 2012)

the white text on black background glitters instead of being readable.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

Write some articles, or just quote news from other sources(mentioning the sources).


----------



## Chetan1991 (Feb 28, 2012)

Website Updated. No. of articles still small but completely changed the appearance. How does it look now??


----------



## Rishab2oo (Feb 28, 2012)

change that dark black color with some light one. It will look more nice


----------

